# neuropathy and exercise



## Blue flash (Apr 17, 2019)

I've had quick search but couldn't find much on forum, so sorry if repeat post.

So just had annual diabetes review by my nurse, and was told need to lose some weight. I'm currently 18St /120kg, have suffered blisters, ulcers in the past so wear orthopedic shoes.

Currently eating low carb diet, so not sure much more I can cut out unless maybe try vegan low carb diet. 

Exercise currently is arounf 30 minute short works during break at work, so think maybe give walking to work a try only 4-5 miles. Wife says NO you know what your feet are like, me ( hoping they've improved with the shoes) I'll be fine. Make could time just over and hour, nice weather meet few friendly folks to say morning to etc.. Get work take shows off for quick check and yeap there ii is large blister 

Any advise please. 

Cycling how is that on your feet? 

Don't think I could handle a gym find time etc. needed to be something means to an end, IE walking to walk (saves money, good for environment, and I have to go work everyday).

Any suggestions? me personally I'm happy with weight and self image etc.but if losing weight helps with diabetes I really should try.

Thanks for reading and sorry if started to ramble ( just feeling bit crap as cant even walk to help myself)


----------



## Ljc (Apr 17, 2019)

Please don’t apologise, I know only too well just how troublesome feet can be , I’ve got some nice NHS shoes too .
First the blister .  Apologies if I seem to be teaching you to suck eggs , but due to my tootsie troubles I have a really big thing about feet, I am sure you do too .
Don’t break the blister , try to keep your foot dry . I assume like me you are under an NHS podiatrist, phone them and tell them you have a wound.  Mine move heaven and earth to fit me in. 
If not  Phone gp practice for the nurse to check and dress it.

Could it be your socks caused this blister .
I assume with your shoes that like with me  they  checked thoroughly that there was plenty of room and they fitted well.
Sorry no real advise about exercise , I’d carry on with the short walks , if you can swim that would help.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 17, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> I've had quick search but couldn't find much on forum, so sorry if repeat post.
> 
> So just had annual diabetes review by my nurse, and was told need to lose some weight. I'm currently 18St /120kg, have suffered blisters, ulcers in the past so wear orthopedic shoes.
> 
> ...



If your 30 minutes walk at work was okay you could try and increase it more gradually.  I can't really advise on the neuropathy but blisters are often caused by the fit of your shoes.  Increasing the walking more gradually should help.  How do you normally get to work?  If by bus get off a few stops early.  If by car then park half way and walk the rest.  Cycling is great for feet as you are simply turning the pedals with little pressure on the feet themselves.

Swimming would be good with little pressure on the body.  I know it's not a means to an end and you'd need to find the time but it's quite relaxing compared to a gym.  (Your journey to work doesn't go alongside a river does it?  )  Any exercise coupled with the changes to your diet should certainly help in managing your diabetes.


----------



## Blue flash (Apr 17, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Please don’t apologise, I know only too well just how troublesome feet can be , I’ve got some nice NHS shoes too .
> First the blister .  Apologies if I seem to be teaching you to suck eggs , but due to my tootsie troubles I have a really big thing about feet, I am sure you do too .
> Don’t break the blister , try to keep your foot dry . I assume like me you are under an NHS podiatrist, phone them and tell them you have a wound.  Mine move heaven and earth to fit me in.
> If not  Phone gp practice for the nurse to check and dress it.
> ...



Thanks yes took a few months for my shoes to be fitted, and just moved to a new orthopedic for more new measurements, should have those next month sometime.

Dryness is Key, learnt the hard way after soaking my blisters every night after work ( oops ) know no to dress and keep dry


----------



## Blue flash (Apr 17, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> If your 30 minutes walk at work was okay you could try and increase it more gradually.  I can't really advise on the neuropathy but blisters are often caused by the fit of your shoes.  Increasing the walking more gradually should help.  How do you normally get to work?  If by bus get off a few stops early.  If by car then park half way and walk the rest.  Cycling is great for feet as you are simply turning the pedals with little pressure on the feet themselves.
> 
> Swimming would be good with little pressure on the body.  I know it's not a means to an end and you'd need to find the time but it's quite relaxing compared to a gym.  (Your journey to work doesn't go alongside a river does it?  )  Any exercise coupled with the changes to your diet should certainly help in managing your diabetes.



Thanks, I work is by a canal, kill or cure.

May try pick up a bike and give that a try, once my foot heals.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2019)

As soon as I seen your name I thought of Green Flash Trainers . Good Luck !


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 21, 2019)

What about adding some weight to your walks so you’re working harder doing the same thing. A weighted backpack or ankle/wrist weights. Or do some body weight strength exercises at home. I presume the ortho knows more about fit than I do but there are different ways to lace shoes/trainers to get the lace tension in different places (Pinterest has loads of ideas on this) which can help runners etc.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 23, 2019)

If you are worried about your feet blistering, then the bike may be a reasonable alternative. If you are fit enough to walk the distance, then riding shouldn't be a problem. Do you already have a bike?


----------



## Blue flash (Apr 24, 2019)

Thebearcametoo said:


> What about adding some weight to your walks so you’re working harder doing the same thing. A weighted backpack or ankle/wrist weights. Or do some body weight strength exercises at home. I presume the ortho knows more about fit than I do but there are different ways to lace shoes/trainers to get the lace tension in different places (Pinterest has loads of ideas on this) which can help runners etc.


Thanks hadn't thought of weights can just add backpack to short walks I do at work.

Seeing orthopaedic again in few weeks, so will see what they recommend. Everything been fine until took nurse advice take more exercise to lose wieght, knew it would happen but still tried.


----------



## Blue flash (Apr 24, 2019)

Carlos said:


> If you are worried about your feet blistering, then the bike may be a reasonable alternative. If you are fit enough to walk the distance, then riding shouldn't be a problem. Do you already have a bike?


 Not got bike yet, have been looking on web for reviews for bike for overweight, found there is a disabled group that hire various bikes out so will likely go there for test run see if feet cope.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 25, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> Not got bike yet, have been looking on web for reviews for bike for overweight, found there is a disabled group that hire various bikes out so will likely go there for test run see if feet cope.



Unless you are really overweight any town or hybrid bike should be ok. I would avoid full suspension mountain bikes, unless you are actually going to ride mountain trails, the can be overly heavy and there will be little benefit from the suspension.

Good luck with your trial.


----------



## Blue flash (Apr 25, 2019)

Carlos said:


> Unless you are really overweight any town or hybrid bike should be ok. I would avoid full suspension mountain bikes, unless you are actually going to ride mountain trails, the can be overly heavy and there will be little benefit from the suspension.
> 
> Good luck with your trial.


Currently weight 18 stone, and am 6ft don't personally feel ovetweight but believe I am officially classed as such


----------



## Carlos (Apr 25, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> Currently weight 18 stone, and am 6ft don't personally feel ovetweight but believe I am officially classed as such



You should be fine with a hybrid or town bike at that weight, no need for any special bike. A bike to match your height will probably be specced to around 130kg, about 20.5 stone.

Edited to add, this thread might be useful if you want to find out more

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-weight-limit.89587/


----------



## Blue flash (May 19, 2019)

So feet healed and got a bike, went for test commute today and all good with feet no blister. Just very wobble legs when I got off.


----------



## Carlos (May 19, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> So feet healed and got a bike, went for test commute today and all good with feet no blister. Just very wobble legs when I got off.



That's great to hear. The wobbly legs is normal, it will pass as you get used to riding.
BTW, which bike did you get?


----------



## Blue flash (May 19, 2019)

Muddyfox single speed with steel frame, would have no idea what to do with 18 gears, kept it simple as only using greenways or canals.

But the new valves and tyre pressure, where a surprise. Tyres are 700x25c was looking for fatter tyres but this bike was cheap


----------



## Carlos (May 19, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> Muddyfox single speed with steel frame, would have no idea what to do with 18 gears, kept it simple as only using greenways or canals.
> 
> But the new valves and tyre pressure, where a surprise. Tyres are 700x25c was looking for fatter tyres but this bike was cheap



Sounds great. You can probably put in fatter tyres yourself, as long as there's clearance, of course.

Happy riding!


----------



## Docb (May 20, 2019)

Hi Blue Flash.  Used to own a bike shop and a bike is a great solution for your commute especially if you have the option of avoiding heavy traffic.  With a bike, you get what you pay for, and I would expect that your Muddy Fox will deteriorate pretty quickly.  If after a while you find that the ride is not as enjoyable as it is now, then it will not be because biking is not a good idea, it will not be because it is wrong for you, it will be because the bike is not the right one.  The message is do not give up!

You might be able to get some 700/28 or even 700/32 tyres on your bike.  If you go that route then buy some quality tyres - those fitted to your Muddy Fox will be bottom end.  Puncture resistance comes from the tyre and there is a big difference between cheap tyres and better quality tyres.  Avoid the things described as puncture proof.  They are generally almost impossible to fit!


----------



## Carlos (May 20, 2019)

@Docb as the bike @Blue flash has bought is single speed, there are fewer things to go wrong. Also, his commute is not long, so I think this is a "good enough" bike for a beginner to get started. He can build from there, and look at alternatives as he gets more into cycling.


----------



## Docb (May 20, 2019)

Hi Carlos, no gears maybe but there is still plenty left to go wrong - believe me, my bike shop mostly did repairs.  There were some bike brands that filled me with dread when they came through the door because I knew that I was going to have to tell the owner that they were going to be faced with some hefty repair bills if they wanted them to work safely, even if they were quite new.  

One of the most frustrating things in the bike business is that many people are persuaded into buying cheap bikes. The bikes do not work well and deteriorate so quickly that they find their way to the back of the garage and the owner finds himself back in the car after a month or so.  More people are lost to cycling than are converted to cycling by buying cheap bikes.  You don't need to spend a lot of money to get a straightforward commuting bike its just that some manufacturers get the price down and the profit up by fitting awful brakes and wheels and running gear with a result that the bike is not nice to ride and quite frankly often not safe enough to be ridden in traffic.

The point in my post was to encourage Bluflash (and others) to get on a bike for short journeys.  Its better for you and the environment and often quicker and more convenient and would certainly get rid of the blistering problem from walking.  All Ii say is get some decent advice before buying and do not assume that the only thing to think about is the price.  Oh, and don't believe the discounts offered by some of the big chain retailers!


----------



## Blue flash (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for tips, I watched YouTube review of the muddyfox and possible future upgrades tyres and softer brake pads.

My main concern was blisters, but after a week all is good. 3.5 miles taking 15-20 minutes similar to car commute in traffic.

Have to see what it's like when weather changes, and how deal with wet clothes at work


----------



## Blue flash (May 25, 2019)

Random question.. Cycling etiquette and passing pedistrians, currently I slow and say excuse me, uncomfortable using a bell as seems like shouting Get out the way,I'm coming through.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 25, 2019)

Blue flash said:


> Random question.. Cycling etiquette and passing pedistrians, currently I slow and say excuse me, uncomfortable using a bell as seems like shouting Get out the way,I'm coming through.



Bravo! As a pedestrian, I definitely think that cyclists ringing their bells at me seem like they're telling me to get out of their way.


----------



## Docb (May 25, 2019)

You have raised a good point BlueFlash. 

First off, I hope you are not riding on footpaths - they are for pedestrians and it is illegal! 

Riding on routes that are shared by cyclists and pedestrians is a difficult thing to sort out.  First piece of etiquette is for the cyclist to slow down if there are a lot of pedestrians about.   Second is to warn an unwitting pedestrian that you are approaching them.  My preference is to use a bell but not the horrible, shrill, cheap bells that come with new bikes.  Look around for a bell that is a bit bigger and has a deeper more pleasant note to it.  Ping bells, that is those which give a single dong, are in my eye preferable to the ring/ring of a lever bell.  Also, sound your bell when you are a reasonable distance from the pedestrian so that they can register what is going on and have time to react.  A cheery thank you if they give way to you always helps.

Powering up behind a pedestrian and yelling or sounding your bell when you are on top on them is really bad form.

Final point is choose your route to minimise interaction with pedestrians - it is less of a pain for the cyclist to go a less direct route than it is for the pedestrian.

Bet you are quicker on your bike than you were in the car.


----------



## Blue flash (May 25, 2019)

Main part my route is converted railway line sustran cycle route, estate road and industry estate.

It is about the same as driving, main reason loose weight, and lot prober bikes had low wieght restrictions so cheap steel frame sold it for me. 

Did see a squeaky duck horn that looked fun, but as lots dog walkers possible not good idea. Will ask at work their views as by canal so get lots bikes


----------



## Docb (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, dog walkers are a complete pain, especially those with extending leads.  There is not a lot you can do about them, they are as big a nuisance as inconsiderate cyclists.   I don't blame the dogs, its the people in charge of them who simply do not seem to appreciate that not everybody thinks their pooch should rule their lives as well as that of the owner.

As you get fitter, you will get faster than the car - pedestrians and dogs willing. When it comes to inclement weather, it helps if you can change at work.  Some people wear waterproofs but they keep all the sweat in and in the end you might as well have got wet from the rain.  My preference was to wear shorts and a breathable top and change into dry trousers at work.


----------

